

Show HN: Think Like (a) Git, a quasi-tutorial - geeksam
http://think-like-a-git.net/

======
geeksam
Site author here. I welcome all feedback on the site!

[There's more I'd love to write, but I found I was losing motivation to work
on it in my Copious Spare Time(tm), so I thought I'd try promoting it --
knowing that others are paying attention to it will help me keep mine focused
on it too.]

------
ryandvm
I tried to learn git a few times and could never quite grok it. I think I just
suck at learning by reading. I mean, I was able to do basic (non-branching)
source control by just following simple tutorials, but I never understood what
was going on. Then I ran across "A Visual Git Reference". Changed my life.

<http://marklodato.github.com/visual-git-guide/index-en.html>

~~~
geeksam
Sweet! I'll add that to the resources page.

------
sixtofour
Thanks, taking an Epic walk through it now. Nice of you to have done this.

------
brentvatne
rebase explanation is fantastic! very cool to see how you can break down the
steps performed by rebase with cherry-pick. thanks

------
gaba
REally cool site! Thanks!

------
michelpereira
Great job!

------
makean
great site!

